# Qad Ultra-Rest HD



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Give the pro/cons of this rest.
Jacob


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am going to buy one after deer season this year, i like that it has full arrow containment, won't lower down if you let your bow string back down like after drawing back, then letting up or whatever. I think they have a lifetime guarantee that the spring in the rest will have complete arrow clearance.


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Give the pro/cons of this rest.
> Jacob


It’s an absolutely huge piece of junk. Last year I switched from the WB to a QAD in anticipation of trying a new fall away (more speed)…. Do remember that this products results varies on the type of bow, due to fps and etc…. The “best fall away rest ever created” (which by the way on the package points out that it fits and performs on any modern bow made) didn’t drop fast enough for my X-Force. So I called their customer service to tell them about the poor results their product creates on “speed bows”; in the end they told me I had to buy some BS extension part for existing rest at the cost of nearly $80. They also told me that the QAD may not perform well on bows shoot 330 fps and over. So I basically told them %^*$ off and ended up selling their rest on ebay. 

I finally ended this two month crap session with a top gun phantom drop away… I have never had problem it.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> It’s an absolutely huge piece of junk. Last year I switched from the WB to a QAD in anticipation of trying a new fall away (more speed)…. Do remember that this products results varies on the type of bow, due to fps and etc…. The “best fall away rest ever created” (which by the way on the package points out that it fits and performs on any modern bow made) didn’t drop fast enough for my X-Force. So I called their customer service to tell them about the poor results their product creates on “speed bows”; in the end they told me I had to buy some BS extension part for existing rest at the cost of nearly $80. They also told me that the QAD may not perform well on bows shoot 330 fps and over. So I basically told them %^*$ off and ended up selling their rest on ebay.
> 
> I finally ended this two month crap session with a top gun phantom drop away… I have never had problem it.


hows it a piece of junk my hoyt dealer recomended them to me and my dad he said they are the only thing he puts on bows when he sells them unless the buyer wants something different. me and my dad have had not 1 problem with them and for $55 you cant beat them. and not everyone has speed bows the rest works fine on my Alpha-max which is at 70# and my seven 37


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So I have a question about the QAD. Is it consistant enough to shoot targets with? I have been wondering about if I get a new target bow, my Guradian would be my hunting/back up bow, and a back up bow needs to be just as consistant/good. What do you guys think? And I am not looking for fanboy bashing here. 

Thanks, and sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> So I have a question about the QAD. Is it consistant enough to shoot targets with? I have been wondering about if I get a new target bow, my Guradian would be my hunting/back up bow, and a back up bow needs to be just as consistant/good. What do you guys think? And I am not looking for fanboy bashing here.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry to hijack the thread.


yea its consistent i shot 3d and started indoor with it this year and my groups are better than when i used a prong rest


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> It’s an absolutely huge piece of junk. Last year I switched from the WB to a QAD in anticipation of trying a new fall away (more speed)…. Do remember that this products results varies on the type of bow, due to fps and etc…. The “best fall away rest ever created” (which by the way on the package points out that it fits and performs on any modern bow made) didn’t drop fast enough for my X-Force. So I called their customer service to tell them about the poor results their product creates on “speed bows”; in the end they told me I had to buy some BS extension part for existing rest at the cost of nearly $80. They also told me that the QAD may not perform well on bows shoot 330 fps and over. So I basically told them %^*$ off and ended up selling their rest on ebay.
> 
> I finally ended this two month crap session with a top gun phantom drop away… I have never had problem it.


My qad worked fine with my x-force until I switched. I doubt that your x-force is shooting over 330fps with your set-up so I don't think that the speed was the problem. I know for a fact that my Dream season was shooitng 320fps with the qad and it didn't have any problems with contact. 
Archerykid, i think that the qad will work fine for you as long as you have it set up correctly.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

How do you set it up correctly? It'll go on a PSE Bow Madness


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You have to put the cord on the down cable and the rest has 2 alighnment marks that show you when the rest is perfectly timed.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> So I have a question about the QAD. Is it consistant enough to shoot targets with? I have been wondering about if I get a new target bow, my Guradian would be my hunting/back up bow, and a back up bow needs to be just as consistant/good. What do you guys think? And I am not looking for fanboy bashing here.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry to hijack the thread.


buy a limbdriver the only drop away i will ever use again and if you are setting up a target only bow i would use a blade thats wat i use on my constitution and is what i will have on my apex also


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> buy a limbdriver the only drop away i will ever use again and if you are setting up a target only bow i would use a blade thats wat i use on my constitution and is what i will have on my apex also


I second that.

And to the original post.. I have no experience with a QAD but it looks like a nice rest for containment


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> My qad worked fine with my x-force until I switched. I doubt that your x-force is shooting over 330fps with your set-up so I don't think that the speed was the problem. I know for a fact that my Dream season was shooitng 320fps with the qad and it didn't have any problems with contact.
> Archerykid, i think that the qad will work fine for you as long as you have it set up correctly.


Doubt all you want son, but my X-Force cronos at 348fps.... 70lbs at 28.5DR shooting Axis 340's with a 100g field tip. But like I stated before... it didn't drop fast enough. If your arrow comes out of your bow swaying back and forth (weird flying patterns) then that means the arrow fletchings are hitting the rest (arrow rest is not falling quick enough).

BTW: Read more carefully.... I did state that QAD CS told me that they do not perform well on bows that their fps exceed 330fps... so of course your dream season didn't have any problems.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Doubt all you want son, but my X-Force cronos at 348fps.... 70lbs at 28.5DR shooting Axis 340's with a 100g field tip. But like I stated before... it didn't drop fast enough. If your arrow comes out of your bow swaying back and forth (weird flying patterns) then that means the arrow fletchings are hitting the rest (arrow rest is not falling quick enough).
> 
> BTW: Read more carefully.... I did state that QAD CS told me that they do not perform well on bows that their fps exceed 330fps... so of course your dream season didn't have any problems.


How much does your arrow weigh? And has your bow been super tuned?
BTW: I know that you said over 330fps because I mentioned in my post but IMO i don't think that 10fps would make a big difference in fletching contact. I don't have any trouble believing that your bow chrono's 348fps tuned with an IBO weight arrow.


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> How much does your arrow weigh? And has your bow been super tuned?
> BTW: I know that you said over 330fps because I mentioned in my post but IMO i don't think that 10fps would make a big difference in fletching contact. I don't have any trouble believing that your bow chrono's 348fps tuned with an IBO weight arrow.




All you need to do is look it up on eastonarchery.com.... :wink:

But since you didn't....

An ST Axis Realtree N-FUSED CARBON arrow's shaft weight = 10.3gr (per inch), But! you must add the weight of the nock, insert, and 100gr for my tips, which puts the total weight of the arrrow at 423.7gr

The International Bowhunting Organization (IBO) sets a 5 grains per pound as standard. (5x70)= 350gr (we use 70lbs because that is the standard weight being pulled during the tests.) Now because I couldn't find the information on what grain nocks, tips, and inserts they use, I can only assume that those weights are close to what Easton Archery uses... so we'll do the math based off those numbers.

350+100+9+16= 475gr... so according to those calculations... my arrow actually weighs less, but of course... I don't know the exact weight of all the rest of the stuff. 

But my case still stands as is.... Believe it or not... (I couldn't care less if you do or not to be honest).... my bow chrono's at 348fps. And no, my bow has not been "super tuned"... it doesn't need it :wink:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If you say your bow chronos at 348fps then I believe you. After all it is a PSE:wink:


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> If byou say your bow chronos at 348fps then I believe you. After all it is a PSE:wink:


Yes it is.... We caught Matthews long ago, now they're playing catch up. :darkbeer:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Yes it is.... We caught Matthews long ago, now they're play catch up. :darkbeer:


:wink:


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> If you say your bow chronos at 348fps then I believe you. After all it is a PSE:wink:


PSE " Pull shoot & Explode" 
:jksign:
just givin you crap cus i shoot hoyt


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

My personal experience with them is so-so. I first got one on the reccomendation of my local shop. We set it up and is shot great, for a while. After about a month, though, it developed fletching contact that wouldn't go away. The fletching contact continued on 3 different bows.

I would suggest getting a limbdriver or a TT drop away. I use my limbdriver for hunting and it works great


----------

